# What is the protocol for traffic stops?



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I've got to own up to this - I've been stopped for speeding. I was really speeding, no question about it, and certainly it was posted prominently enough. Well, anyway.........

As the police officer approached my car, I said "Officer, before you begin, there's something I have to tell you. I am armed." I made it a point to keep both hands visible, not even reaching for my driver's license.

"You have a permit?" he inquired.

"Yes. sir."

"Sir, the reason I stopped you, you were driving 47 in a 35 zone. May I see your driver's license?"

Nice as I was, he still gave me a ticket.

As he left, he said "Oh, and thanks for telling me about the handgun. I appreciate that."


Bob Wright


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Requirements will vary state to state wether or not you have to inform the officer if you are carrying. The couple times I have been stopped for traffic violation (one speeding and one trailer light out) I had the officer my DL, Insurance card, vehicle reg, and gun permit. That way he/she knows I'm licensed before he/she knows I have access to a gun. 

It actually got me out of a ticket once. 

Officer - "I see you have a gun permit"

"Yes Sir"

"Where is your gun?"

"On my right hip"

"Heres your information back.." as he hands my stuff to me "have a nice day" He never even went back to his cruser.:mrgreen:


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

Here in WA we're required to notify that we're a permit holder on a stop if, and only if, we're actually carrying at the time. But as had been said in other posts, they're going to find out one way or another when they call in your plates - WA does have that info tied into the other databases - so my policy is just to tell them either way. But I'd be cautious how I phrase it - no "Yo occifer, I got a gun!" 

More like "I'm a CPL holder, and I am/am not carrying at the time. What would you like me to do?"


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

IMHO, I think it might be best just to hand him/her your DL and CCW and wait for any questions to come. Be polite but not necessarily offer info without being asked.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

It is YOUR responsibility to know what is required. My advice is to check with YOUR state regarding their protocol for traffic stops. When travel I check each state I'm going through to see what's required for a traffic stop and where and when I can carry.

A good website for info is www.packing.org


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

+1

I'm headed on a day trip this weekend to Tacoma, and I even checked the city's municipal codes to make sure there wasn't anything wierd specific to the city.

Did you know body painting is illegal there? Where's the fun in that? :lol:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Sooooo...... that's why all those nekkid people with paint all over 'em are hanging out just outside the city limits of Tacoma. :smt041 :smt041 :smt041


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Tennessee law does not require you to divulge that information unless asked if you have any weapons on you. I usually find there is a line between what is right and what is legal.

I figured if I were a police officer I'd like to know up front to avoid any surprises. It just seemed the courteous thing to do. I did it, and I'm glad I did.

Bob Wright


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Here's what I got out of my class... in TX, you are required to show your license and notify the police officer if you are carrying. If you are not carrying, you don't have to. However, some cities require you to notify the officer even if you are not carrying. So to be on the safe side, the instructor recommends showing your license regardless of you carrying or not.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

propellerhead said:


> However, some cities require you to notify the officer even if you are not carrying.


That's the first I have heard of that. I think in TX, no city can override state laws when it comes to guns.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

The instructor didn't specify any cities. I believe a city can add to a state law but not lessen it. I don't know. I never dug into it more. I figured I'd just present it and notify the officer if I was carrying or not. You can't get in trouble for showing and notifying even if you are not carrying.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

NC requires we notify the officer. Kind of a moot point since our CCW status comes up once they run our plates.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> That's the first I have heard of that. I think in TX, no city can override state laws when it comes to guns.


Your right, no city can make their own restrictions on conceal carry in Texas. Some instructors add stuff that isn't there.


----------



## gunfighter48 (Jun 17, 2006)

A_J said:


> Here in WA we're required to notify that we're a permit holder on a stop if, and only if, we're actually carrying at the time. But as had been said in other posts, they're going to find out one way or another when they call in your plates - WA does have that info tied into the other databases - so my policy is just to tell them either way. But I'd be cautious how I phrase it - no "Yo occifer, I got a gun!"
> 
> More like "I'm a CPL holder, and I am/am not carrying at the time. What would you like me to do?"


In Washington State you are NOT required to show your license when stopped. You are only required to have it on your person and only required to show it when asked by police. Check RCW 9.41.050 (Reviesd Code of Washington). If the officer is going to pull me out of my car then I will surely tell him before getting out, that I have a concealed weapon and have a permit. Don't want to surprize the officer!!!


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

From the horses mouth, RCW 9.41.050:

_"Every licensee shall have his or her concealed pistol license in his or her immediate possession at all times that he or she is required by this section to have a concealed pistol license and shall display the same upon demand to any police officer or to any other person when and if required by law to do so. "_

Doesn't really say one way or the other, IMO.. but I'd rather be safe than sorry and let them know ahead of time.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

One other point to observe. Several have stated to the effect "say nothing, just hand the officer your DL and CCW license."

Not real good advice in my area. Don't reach for ANYTHING until instructed to do so by the office. Reaching for anything in your pocket as the officer approaches your car will have you staring down the barrel of a pistol.
KEEP BOTH HANDS IN SIGHT!

Bob Wright


----------



## 41GNR (May 26, 2006)

Here in NC your CCP number is THE SAME AS YOUR DRIVER's LICENSE NUMBER. so when the run your plate if your have a CCP that will pop up. I always let the person who stopped me know if I'm carring. I'd much rather them knowing than wondering.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> One other point to observe. Several have stated to the effect "say nothing, just hand the officer your DL and CCW license."
> 
> Not real good advice in my area. Don't reach for ANYTHING until instructed to do so by the office. Reaching for anything in your pocket as the officer approaches your car will have you staring down the barrel of a pistol.
> KEEP BOTH HANDS IN SIGHT!
> ...


I can find nowhere someone advocated "say nothing........." I advocated to be polite, hand him your DL and CCW, and answer the officer's questions when asked. My law enforcement friends tell me that's what they prefer in most cases. Just being polite, respectful and not offer a lot of extra small talk.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Don't U watch enough of those police video shows? U are supposed to yell "you'll never take me alive," and then keep driving :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

My point was, don't go rooting around for your billfold as the officer approaches your car. Sit still, with both hands in view. Again, if you are searching for your billfold, you are likely to find yourself staring into a gun muzzle. The officer does not know what you're looking for- driver's license, gun or knife. Sit still and wait until he asks for your papers.

Our officers are rather nervous here. They are outgunned and many have been shot at before, or shot. Simply relax and comply with their request. Again I say, common courtesy dictates your advising an officer that you are armed.

Bob Wright


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> Sit still and wait until he asks for your papers.
> Bob Wright


Sounds like a quote from years ago "papers please". 
We're not subjects here, we're citizens.

I carry my wallet in my shirt pocket. The only time I've been stopped in the last 20 years, I had my license, CWP, ins card and registration in my hand waiting for him to walk up. He thanked me and looked it over, gave me a verbal warning and said "have a nice day" and walked back to his car.


----------

